# Latest ATI 64-bit drivers fixed ATI-Tool Problem



## bornonce (Apr 13, 2005)

The latest 64-bit drivers from ATI seemed to fix the problem that I was having with all versions of ATI Tool 2.4. Before I installed these drivers ATI Tool 2.4 would cause the display to shrink (significantly), even when I wasn't specifically running ATI Tools.  I never had the problem with ATI Tools 2.3

I am now running ATI Tools 4.2 without a problem. I have no idea why this occurred, but since it is now working correctly I really don't care.

Thanks W1zzard, for all of your hard work and dedication. 

Regards,

Michael Champion


----------

